# Where can I find stock sequin heat transfers?



## abarber (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the sequin heat transfers? I saw this on a jersey. It is double and triple rows of sequin with an applique stitch around it. The whole thing is outlined with rhinestones. After taking a closer look, none of it is stitched down....the whole thing is heat press. Thanks for your help


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SEQUIN HEAT-TRANSFER
Not sure if this is what you are looking for but this is what I found. Looks interesting.


----------



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Amy..just wondering if you ever found the sequin heat transfers you were looking for? I've been looking and can't seem to find them and I know exactly what you're talking about and would like to order them as well..thought maybe you could help me out! thanks a ton!!


----------



## IAC (Mar 14, 2010)

we can do rhine stone hot fix motifs 4 u


----------

